# Can anyone help with tax information please.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

I am a Uk citizen now resident here.

_ am a pensioner with my main pension ( which is a government pension) paid into my bank here in SA.

My other two pensions i have paid into my bank in the UK. Under the double taxation law I am unable to get tax relief on my government paid pension so could anyone tell me please am i better off paying tax in the UK or here in SA.

Also, as i resent paying tax there for services i am not getting, do u think i would be able to get reduction in my tax payment.

Not a simple query but thanks for any info. Yes, i have spoken to HMRC in UK and it was a waste of a phone call._


----------



## BritinSA (Aug 24, 2015)

Seems no one answered you, and this is an old question, to which you may now have found out that SARS does not tax you on pensions earned outside of SA. 

So your UK pension is tax free (but possibly not UK tax free, depending on your wealth)


----------

